# This one leaves me speechless



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

nmnmnmnmnmnmnm


----------



## Guinness2009 (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh Baaaaaaaaaaaby!


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

Is that a second pair of aero bars or lazer beams?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks literally like a boat anchor!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

It scares me.
Kinda looks like something out of "The Jetsons".


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that's super, man


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> that's super, man



Yeah..Glad they banned the position.... and that bike has one of the shortest wheelbases I've seen on a 700c bike


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

When Astro-Boy finds out that the bad guys stripped parts off of his bicycle, he's gonna be upset!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

The only thing I like on tht bike is the Stronglight headset.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Reminds me of one of these:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

mondayC said:


> Is that a second pair of aero bars or lazer beams?



I think it is a wing.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

mondayC said:


> Is that a second pair of aero bars or lazer beams?


radar detector


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*Kind of reminds me of one of these...but shinier*

...and maybe a bit lighter


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fast?*

How fast does it go?


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Fixed said:


> How fast does it go?


depends on the size of the chainring.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't see how people ride in these insane aero positions. My neck and/or back would be killing me if I was that hunched over.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

mondayC said:


> Is that a second pair of aero bars or lazer beams?


turbines to make up for the missing chain and pedals


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Thunderbirds are GO!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a point where Art, Sport, and Sadism meet. I'm pretty sur that bike is waiting there


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Leaves me speachless too. I threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*



Art853 said:


> depends on the size of the chainring.


Wow, I love it. Got to love a chainring that almost drags the ground. I want to take that down a few mountains around here.


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

You don't even need to pedal. How cool is that.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i would like to ride it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

If you're going to do this kind of stuff, here's how: 1984 Cinelli Laser Evolution.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I especially like the 32H in the front.


----------



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

the last picture is the only one i find mildly attractive. what is wrong with the creator of the jetson bike up there!!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

mondayC said:


> Is that a second pair of aero bars or lazer beams?





waldo425 said:


> I think it is a wing.





Cygnus said:


> radar detector





Spinfinity said:


> turbines to make up for the missing chain and pedals


What's wrong with you people -- did you never watch _Star Trek_? Those are clearly the warp engine nacelles. Geez.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Strange bikes


----------



## hikzero (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, that's really weird.


----------

